# Toes



## Aqua4ever (May 16, 2005)

Ok. Last night I walked into my door and split my fourth toe open. Yep, it split open from hitting the door, to the point where you could see the bone. Trip the the ER and lots of stitches I'm back home. Here's where the question comes in
I've got a competiton on Saturday, tryouts for the Canadian team (I do tkd but its an open competion.) 
At this point there's no way I can put pressure on it, but this is five days away, I'm holding my breath. Does anyone know of any tape? gauze? that is better to wrap it with? Any ideas to help healing? I've got dissovable stiches in right now. Is ice a help or heat or should I just leave it alone?
Any ideas would be so helpful, I've trained to long and hard to miss this, especially due to a door injury  
Thanks in advance
Aqua


----------



## TigerWoman (May 16, 2005)

What are you doing for tryouts?  Even if you aren't competing, you need to ice the toe to keep swelling down for two days.  After that, then heat speeds up healing by getting the blood into it.  Healing that kind of laceration needs time and it will be sore for awhile if you aren't easy on it. You don't want to break it open or get it infected.  I know for our competition, we can only have two layers of tape on.  In your case, you need gauze and tape though, so I don't know if that is acceptable. But if it is, take Advil or Tylenol and tape it to other toe and hope for the best.  Good luck!  TW


----------



## Aqua4ever (May 16, 2005)

I will be (hopefully) sparring and doing patterns. I just called my instructor and he said bet on not sparring. Thanks for the advice, i've just started the ice. I never thought about rules on taping, I'll check into that! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Marginal (May 18, 2005)

That sounds like a worse than mean cut. I was curious about what your doctor said on the subject? Doesn't sound like a good idea at all to test your stitches a mere five days later in a competition without a doctor's ok. 

Fine line between bravery and stupidity. Be sure you're not crossing that line.


----------



## bignick (May 18, 2005)

What style of TKD do you do? In higher level WTF competitions you can only technically have two layers of tape and it needs to be signed off by the ring medic.


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2005)

Aqua4ever said:
			
		

> I will be (hopefully) sparring and doing patterns. I just called my instructor and he said bet on not sparring. Thanks for the advice, i've just started the ice. I never thought about rules on taping, I'll check into that!
> Thanks!!


Aqu4ever ooocchh!! lol , mmmh! I am not a medical practitioner by an means,
Although have experienced many, many stitches, It is best to keep your wound dry for at least 3-4 days, So when you apply ice for the swelling ensure that you are using the gelitine style pack that is wrapped well in a tea towel free from any mositure , to ensure the wound dose not get became wet , once the wound becomes wet or moist, there is a greater chance of it becoming infected and reopening the wound regardless of the stitches. If you keep off your leg it will also aid in the recovery as there is no added pressure to the wound.

Since you only have desolveable stitches make sure that you have some butterfly clips to keep the wound together. It may well be possible for you to compete. Best of luck ! (dont for get to consult your doc) 

Cheers


----------



## Aqua4ever (May 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I went to the doctor, and she said although I can compete, it might not be the smartest idea.  If the stiches split open it wil take a lot longer to heal the second time. Looks like right now its not even an option, I still can put much weight on it.  I checked out rules, I'm allowed to tape it as much as I like (I do ITF tkd but this is actually an open competition) for sparring, but patterns there is some grey area.  I'm praying for a miracle in a night and a half, but if not, well looks like i'm driving 6 hours to be a cheerleader.  There's always next year....
Aqua


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2005)

Aqua4ever said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! I went to the doctor, and she said although I can compete, it might not be the smartest idea.  If the stiches split open it wil take a lot longer to heal the second time. Looks like right now its not even an option, I still can put much weight on it.  I checked out rules, I'm allowed to tape it as much as I like (I do ITF tkd but this is actually an open competition) for sparring, but patterns there is some grey area.  I'm praying for a miracle in a night and a half, but if not, well looks like i'm driving 6 hours to be a cheerleader.  There's always next year....
> Aqua



IMO, I'd follow the advice of the doctor.  As with any injury, going back to training before its fully healed, can, as she said, take alot longer to heal.  

Still go to the event and cheer on your group!  As you said, you can always try out next year. :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> In higher level WTF competitions you can only technically have two layers of tape and it needs to be signed off by the ring medic.


 Yep. And with stitches, I sincerely doubt you'd get clearance to compete. But as you said yourself, there's always next year. I'm willing to bet most people here have missed one or more competitions due to injury at some point. I know I have. Sucks but you'll get past it. Go heal.


----------

